
Michigan House bill would add a mark on immigrants driver's licenses - garyfirestorm
https://www.freep.com/story/news/2018/04/10/bill-would-require-special-immigrant-drivers-licenses/485567002/
======
masonic
It's seriously intellectually dishonest that the article omits that
differentiating legal citizens / permanent residents from others is required
for MDLs to be accepted under the Federal RealID act.

